# Ereader - Sony Help



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

My BFF just called and said that her Sony has died.  She said that she had to take her daugther to the doctor for some X-rays and left it in the car.  She left it in there for a few hours.  Now it has lines all across the screen like if you break the display on a camera.  Could something have frozen inside it?  She has had it for 2 years, so it is our of warranty.  She is leaving for China next week to bring her new daughter home, and really wants to take her ereader.  Can it be fixed?  Any ideas what might be wrong?  She is planning to buy a Sony Pocket this weekend.  Any deals on those?

I have a Kindle 2 so I can't really help her.  She would switch, but would lose 2 years worth of books.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Based on your description of the screen, I would agree that is has cracked. This cannot be repaired. I doubt it is from the cold, more likely it was inadvertently banged in to.

I suggest she take a look at B&N's nook. It has its flaws, but it will be able to read her Sony ebooks. From what I have been hearing, they are available in some stores now for purchase.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I agree it sounds like a screen issue

If I were buying a new reader, I might consider the Nook just because it gives one access to the B&N store.  However, I personally didn't care for the responsiveness of the LCD panel and I found it hard to use as my nails get in the way (it needs the heat from your fingers).

Also, both the Nook (and the Kindle) are missing the two things I love most about my Sony reader...the smaller footprint and Collections (folders).  

On the other hand, I'll glad I picked up my PRS-505 while I did as the PRS-300 doesn't have the ability to add an SD card (although it is more portable). 

That being said, I don't do things like take notes/highlight my ebooks which are features that the Nook (and Kindle) have and the PRS-300 don't. 

I would have your friend go to the store to look at both before deciding.  

It's all about personal preference as to what features are most important.  She should definitely consider both and the best way to decide is to see them in the stores.

(The Sony store just converted to epub, so she would need to redownload her older books if that's where she bought them).


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Personally, if I were buying a new ereader. I would try the Alex.  Sure wouldn't buy that nook tied to B&N. I prefer my Kindle DX for most reading and have a Sony 505 to use for library Overdrive books.  If Kindle ever supports Overdrive book files, I would drop my Sony in a heartbeat.


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

She had me pick up the Sony Pocket Reader for her. I checked out the Nook at B&N, and I didn't love it.  The lady that was showing it to me had super long fingernails, and had alot of trouble getting the touch part to work.  It seemed a great deal slower than my Kindle. 

Anyway... thanks for all the imput.  She is ready to read on her flight to China!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I adore that pink Sony 300 Pocket ereader.  Wish the screen wasn't so small, but the price is sure nice these days to have as a spare reader and for use for library Overdrive ebooks.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got a Sony Pocket Reader, also for the Library access via Overdrive.
I wish it had more than the 3 font sizes, but the contrast seems better than my KK. Maybe because of the Dark Blue color of the reader.


----------



## annette (May 11, 2010)

I've just signed on to the kindleboards and was pleasantly surprised to find discussions of other readers. I have a Sony 505 and love it. I'm looking into getting a smartphone though and was hoping for a Kindle app. I'm looking at a Droid, tho, and so far, no app.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi, Annette.  Welcome to Kindleboards.  You'll find a lot of the Kindle owners own or have owned other brands of readers.
We love reading any way we can.  
Hope you enjoy Kindleboards as much as we do.
deb


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I love my Sony Pocket eReader....not as much as I love my Kindle, but it's a great device for what I got it for.  I bought it mostly for borrowing library books and it's great for that.  I've had it for about a month now, and had not used it much, because I was on a Wait List for 10 books at the library, but now they are becoming available to me and I've been reading on the Sony for more than a week now.

Anybody else had the problem with having both Adobe PDF and Epub books on your Sony?  Evidently you cannot have both of these formats on the reader at the same time, so when I switch between the two, I have to take everything else off my reader.  It's a little annoying, but I figure what-the-heck, I'm reading FREE books from the library!

Patricia


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Patricia, I have the same problem with the two formats, and find it irritating also.  
But just as you said, the books are free.  I can work around it.
deb


----------



## annette (May 11, 2010)

I have the Sony 505 and I don't have any trouble having both epub and adobe pdf books on it. I've had books from the Sony library and library books both--no problem. Maybe it's just a problem with the pocket reader? I've also loaded Word RTF on it.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

annette said:


> I have the Sony 505 and I don't have any trouble having both epub and adobe pdf books on it. I've had books from the Sony library and library books both--no problem. Maybe it's just a problem with the pocket reader? I've also loaded Word RTF on it.


I have the same problem with my 300, and it is one of the things that bothers me the most about it. I try to avoid PDF books since they don't look too good on my screen, but sometimes I just really want to read the book! 

By the way, what is Word RTF?

N


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> By the way, what is Word RTF?


Rich Text Format. It's the default format that WordPad will save in. It's kind of in between Notepad (plain text) and Word - you can do basic formatting like text styles, bulleted lists, things like that.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

marianner said:


> Rich Text Format. It's the default format that WordPad will save in. It's kind of in between Notepad (plain text) and Word - you can do basic formatting like text styles, bulleted lists, things like that.


Thanks, Marianner!

N


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

The new Kobo e-reader is supposed to be coming out in June.  Unfortunately this would be too late for the China trip.  I just mention it because I have been looking at the website and am intrigued by the product.  From the info I have seen, it is missing the features that I do not use -- wireless and keyboard, and it also allows you to group books and put them on memory cards.  It looks like it is going to start at $150.  I'm thinking of purchasing one as a friend's graduation gift.


----------

